# No Shoes



## woodsac (Apr 24, 2007)

A different view than you're used to...maybe?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like another HDR. 

The texture is nice, but it looks like you've got some haloing going around. I don't know if that's intentional or not.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, it's not "technically" haloing, but that is the effect. It's just a thick vignette slowly erased. Then I pushed the white level on the bottom layer to make the legs/feet stand out from the background. 

This was more of an abstract photo. So I thought I would process it a little differently too. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 24, 2007)

I see. I dunno, it's a hoof sticking out of the top of the frame. Not much context for the exception of the other three in the background.


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2007)

Not what I thought I'd see from the image title.  As usual, Woody is full of surprises! 

I like the concept of this shot. I would agree you could have left it as a straight B&W (the haloing is a mite distracting), but overall, it's subtle enough. 

Fun image!


----------



## ShootHoops (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice. I like!


----------

